# Ipod figé, solution trouvée!



## hotblood (27 Août 2008)

Mon Ipod dernière génération se fige et reste allumé. Impossible de le faire monter dans Itunes (donc restauration impossible). Je n'ai pas trouvé la soluce sur macgé (ai-je correctement cherché??).
Finalement, il fallait mettre "Hold" sur on puis off. Puis, il fallait appuyer menu et bouton central en même temps jusqu'à apparition de la pomme. Beaucoup me diront peut-être "mais tu la savais pas" , ben non je ne le savais pas. :rose:
Quelques autres solutions ici là.


----------

